# :: القاعات العلمية وإدارة الأعمال :: > قاعة البورصة ورجال الأعمال > [إدارة] ماذا تفعل في ثلاث دقائق! مقاله جميلة جداً

## saladino

[frame="2 80"]*

قرأت هذا المقال عن ادارة الوقت والاستفادة من الاوقات الضائعة في حياتنا

وحبيت اقله لكم اخواني للاستفادة.

كان والدي يملك معملاً لتصنيع الذهب. وكان بخيلاً لدرجة أنه كان يفرش على الأرض قماشاً ابيض كي يهبط عليه غبار الذهب المتطاير. وفي نهاية الأسبوع يبلل قدميه بالماء ثم يدوس على القماش ذهاباً وإياباً حتى تتجمع حبيبات الذهب على قدميه. كان يحصل بهذه الطريقة على عدة غرامات إضافية، وكان يعتبر "هذه الحركة" من اسرار المهنة!! ... لا أتذكر من قال هذه القصة ولكنها علمتني درساً مهماً منذ سنوات،


ففي حياتنا دقائق مهدرة اغلى من حبيبات الذهب المتطايرة فجميعنا يشتكي من ضيق الوقت وكثرة المشاغل، ولكن حتى لو كنا مشغولين جداً (وهو ما يبالغ به معظم الناس) فإننا نضيع اكثر من ساعتين في اليوم هي مجموع الدقائق المتناثرة.. فاثناء توقفك عند الإشارة.. واثناء سيرك الى البقالة.. وخلال انتظارك في الطابور.. واثناء وجودك تحت الدش، يضيع منك وقت ثمين يمكن استغلاله بقليل من المهارة والتخطيط!!

.. أنا شخصياً تعلمت الدرس وطبقته اكثر من مرة: 

1فقبل عشر سنوات حين قررت إتقان لغة اجنبية مختلفة كنت اكتب الكلمات الجديدة على ورقة صغيرة انظر اليها في (الوقت الضائع).. كنت انظر اليها اثناء خروجي من العمل، واثناء توقفي عند الاشارة، واثناء نزولي الى المنزل.. وفي المنزل كنت اشبكها بمرآة المغسلة كي آراها كلما توضأت او فرشت اسناني! 

اما التجربة الثانية فكانت في رمضان 1416حين حفظت سورة الكهف بترديدي لعشرة آيات يومياً فقط اثناء المشي من الحرم الى البيت 3 كانت حين أهداني صديق 208اشرطة للشيخ محمد الشنقيطي تضم دروساً من كتاب عمدة الأحكام. ولأول وهلة اعتقدت استحالة توفر الوقت لسماع كل هذه الأشرطة.. ولكني انتهيت منها في زمن قياسي بالاستماع يومياً لشريط واحد اثناء قيادة السيارة4

اما التجربة الرابعة فمازلت أعيشها واصبحت نمط حياة. فبحكم عملي في تحرير هذه الزاوية يتوجب علي قراءة ومتابعة كم هائل من المعلومات والأخبار العلمية، وبما انني اعمل في الصباح واكتب في المساء لم يبق امامي غير استغلال (الدقائق المتناثرة) لمتابعة آخر المستجدات.. وهكذا اصبحت اضع كتاباً جديداً في السيارة بين الحين والآخر، واذهب للعمل بصحف ومجلات متأخرة، واملأ جيوبي بقصاصات مختارة، واشاهد قناة ديسكفري مع قهوة الصباح.. بل إنني املك مكتبة في الحمام (وهو ما سبق واعترض عليه بعض القراء)!! .. عموماً لا افترض ان كل القراء لديهم اهتمامات مماثلة، ولكن بيت القصيد هو استغلال الدقائق المتناثرة لقضاء أمور معلقة (اصبح همها اكبر من حجمها).. فعلى سبيل المثال حين يتوفر لديك ثلاث دقائق أقترح ان تفعل التالي: اتصل بعمتك التي لم تزرها منذ عام ،اعمل تمارين (للكرش) ،مزق البطاقات الزائدة في المحفظة ، اقطع ورقة التقويم واحفظ ما خلفها، راجع سورة نسيتها، استعلم عن الرصيد، ركّب لمبة المطبخ، راجع الفواتير، افحص ماء الرديتر، شذب شواربك، قص اظافرك، نظف المكتب، داعب الرضيع، تصفح الجريدة، رتب اشرطة السيارة، امسح النظارة، قبل زوجتك بين عينيها، وأخيراً، قص هذا المقال وضعه على المغسلة!*[/frame]

----------


## edcsallam

مشكور اخى على المقال الرائع
احمد سلام
محاسب قانونى وخبير مالى

----------


## saladino

*



			
				مشكور اخى على المقال الرائع
			
		

شكرا للتواصل والتعليق*

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم

موضوع جميل جدا , شكرا لك على النقل المميز فعلا.
بارك الله فيك.

----------


## saladino

> السلام عليكم
> 
> موضوع جميل جدا , شكرا لك على النقل المميز فعلا.
> بارك الله فيك.


*emerald
مشكورة على التعليق والتواصل الطيب
بارك الله فيكى*

----------


## ضابط شرطة

عزيزي صلادينو .. مقال ولا اروع  :y: 

تسلم باشا على نقلك الرائع 

مقال منسق حقا و مختصر مفيد فعلا

يسلم العقل اللي كتب

شكرا ليك  صلادينو

ظبووووووووووط

----------


## أميرة الفتيات

موضوع اكثر اكثر من رائع

وكم من الساعات  تضيع في اليوم
وخصوصا فلاجازة

وممكن للواحد يستغفر او يسبح

يكسب حاجة لاخرتة قبل مايفوت الوقت ويندم

الف شكر

----------


## saladino

*



			
				عزيزي صلادينو .. مقال ولا اروع 

تسلم باشا على نقلك الرائع 

مقال منسق حقا و مختصر مفيد فعلا

يسلم العقل اللي كتب

شكرا ليك صلادينو

ظبووووووووووط
			
		

مشكور ياطبووووط
على التعليق الجميل بالتوفيق*

----------


## saladino

*



			
				موضوع اكثر اكثر من رائع

وكم من الساعات تضيع في اليوم
وخصوصا فلاجازة

وممكن للواحد يستغفر او يسبح

يكسب حاجة لاخرتة قبل مايفوت الوقت ويندم

الف شكر
			
		

مشكورة اميرة الفتيات على التعليق والتواصل 
بالتوفيق فى الاستفادة الفعالة بالوقت*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*دائما استاذ يا أستاذ 
ودائما نستفيد من كل كتاباتك 
اضفه قيمة ان شاء الله نستفيد منها*

----------


## saladino

*



			
				دائما استاذ يا أستاذ 
ودائما نستفيد من كل كتاباتك 
اضفه قيمة ان شاء الله نستفيد منها
			
		

يسلموا على التعليق بعض ماعندكم يافندم
شكرا على التواصل*

----------


## khalid radio

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته 

شكرا الف شكر على المقالة الرائعة و اكثر من رائعة

انا شخصيا استفدت منها الكثير و بدأت فعلا فى تطبيقها عمليا 

كنت اظن ان لا وقت لدى لافعل اى شىء آخر

اكتشفت انى املك من الوقت ما يكفى لبناء دولة  :: 

لكم ان تتخيلوا يا سادة كم الورق المتقطع و المنثور عندما قررت ان ارتب محفظتى فى 3 دقائق كانت تمر على و انا لا اشعر بها 

احسست بقيمة الدقائق المنهارة 

و شعرت بارتياح عندما شعرت ان محفظتى اصبحت ذات وزن اخف و حققت حلمها بان تكون رشيقة  :: 

شكرا مرة اخرى 

و اليكم تحياتى

----------


## saladino

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> شكرا الف شكر على المقالة الرائعة و اكثر من رائعة
> 
> انا شخصيا استفدت منها الكثير و بدأت فعلا فى تطبيقها عمليا 
> 
> كنت اظن ان لا وقت لدى لافعل اى شىء آخر
> 
> اكتشفت انى املك من الوقت ما يكفى لبناء دولة 
> ...


*شكرا على التعليق الجميل
الحمد لله على انك قدرت تطبق ومبسوط جدا بالنتيجة
اهلا بيك فى المنتدى معنا*

----------


## عمرو صالح

*مقالة جميلة يا صلادينو 

نبدأ نحاول ننفذها ان شاء الله 

يالا هبدأ اهو بالمحفظة*

----------


## saladino

> مقالة جميلة يا صلادينو 
> 
> نبدأ نحاول ننفذها ان شاء الله 
> 
> يالا هبدأ اهو بالمحفظة


ابدا يابشا بس اوعى تبدا فى محطة مصر ههههه
شكرا على التعليق

----------


## فـلـسـفـنـدي

ماشاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم

أخي الرائع  أشكرك جزيل الشكر على مقال اقل ما يقال عنه أنه رائع فعلاً

و كم نحتاج إلى مثل هذه المواضيع الهادفة لننقلها ..

جزاك الله بنا كل خير

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

تسلم ايدك يا صلادينو

----------


## saladino

شكرا على التعليق والمرور الطيب لكم جميعا

----------


## weighty_m_m_z

الف الف مليون شكر

انا شخصيا بعمل حاجات قريبه من كده 

وانا نسخت مقالتك على الجهاز 
جميله جدا 

ويارب الناس كلها تقرأها وتستفيد منها وتنفذها

----------


## saladino

> الف الف مليون شكر
> 
> انا شخصيا بعمل حاجات قريبه من كده 
> 
> وانا نسخت مقالتك على الجهاز 
> جميله جدا 
> 
> ويارب الناس كلها تقرأها وتستفيد منها وتنفذها


سعدت بالمرور والتعليق الجميل

----------


## الطير الغريب

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

نقل متميز وجميل

شكرا

----------


## قلب مصر

مقالة قيمة جدا جدا يا صلادينو
ونقل مميز بالفعل

لقد فكرت كثيرا فى ما كتب في هذه المقالة ووجدتنى أعيد النظر فى أمور كثيرة أفعلها ووقت كثير يضيع
الف شكر لك  :f:   :f:

----------


## hunter_eg

*مقالة جميلة والف شكر*

----------


## saladino

شكرا للجميع على التعليقات
وبالتوفيق للكل

----------


## مؤمن شريف محمد

شكرا جدا للعفريت الساخر مقالة جميلة جدا و انا عن نفسي نفذت أغلبها و يا ريت القراء ينتفعوا بيها :M (12):

----------


## bedo_ic

صلادينو الرائع دائما بالمقالات الرائعة والمفيده
وصديقى العزيز ... كل تحياتى ومزيد من الابداعات 
د.بيدووووووووووووووووو

----------


## everlasting lig

مرسي  علي المقال الحلو ده

----------


## Masrawya

جميل جدا المقال يا صلادينو 
 تسلم ايدك 
تحياتى لك

----------


## saladino

اخوانى واخواتى الكرام
شكرا لكم على التعليقات
مروركم الاروع والاجمل

----------


## محمد غباشى

شكرا على الموضوع الهايل وربنا يكرمك

----------


## saladino

شكرا على المور اخى محمد

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

جزاك الله خيرا

----------

